# Dear Biddy, please know that you weren't JUST a rat....



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

You were our first, and you most certainly opened the door to us. Our family would have never been complete if you had never come into our lives and shown us that YES, rats have to be rescued sometimes. And yes you did love us. 
Toward the end we knew it was painful for you, and I'm grateful you don't have to feel that way any longer, though I have to admit I'm a tad greedy, wishing you could have stayed with us longer. 

The other ratty's miss you and you can certainly tell things aren't the same without our grumpy old gal making sure everyone stays in line. We hope you enjoyed your last meal, we made sure it was special and wanted to give you your favorite of all time. 

We were amazed when the time finally came for you to go. For some reason, we thought you untouchable. We thought you too strong to ever pass. But everything has its time. 

You were never just a rat. 
You were Biddy, OUR rat. 

<3


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

So sad and so sweet. It sound like Biddy had a great life and was surrounded by love in her final moments. Thank you for sharing this tribute. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

goodbye sweet Biddy, you lead a wonderful life and touched many lives!  now you have your angel wings and will visit your family when they need you most <3


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Biddy was a beautiful girl telling by her photo and she sounds like a gift life granted to you. May she rest peacefully.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

RIP Biddy.


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

She was a very gorgeous gal. We miss her quite a bit still. I talked with the lady that I adopted her from the other day to share the news, she stated that Biddy had to be at least 5 at that time. When we adopted her we were given an estimated 2-4 months left with her, she stayed a whole year. 

But as stated, she's in a better place now. We felt awful having to watch her suffer.


----------

